# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  αναπαραγωγική σεζόν 2015

## blackmailer

Το ζευγαράκι με τα ζεμπράκια μου  που πέρυσι έδωσε 3 αγοράκια (Τα πρώτα μου αυγουλάκια) στην μια και μοναδική του γέννα, φέτος ξεκίνησε απο νωρίς την προετοιμασία του γύρω στις αρχές Φλεβάρη και έτσι από τις 18/3 και έπειτα είχαμε την γέννηση 5 αυγών!! 


Η μαμά χιονούλα κάθισε απο τον 4ο αυγό και μετά να ξεκινήσει συστηματικό πύρωμα και δεν την πτοούσε κανείς!!! Έτσι στις 4 Απριλίου , 14 μέρες μετά είχαμε την εκκόλαψη των 3 πρώτων αυγών!!!



 και την επόμενη ημέρα είχαμε άλλο ένα τοσοδούλι πλασματάκι στην παρέα μας!!! το 5ο αυγό ήταν άσπορο και έμεινε στη φωλιά για 5-6 μέρες ακόμα για να βοηθάει τα κεφαλάκια των μικρών να στηρίζονται εάν ήθελαν και μετά αφαιρέθηκε!!!

Τα μωράκια ταίζονταν πολύ καλά και μετά απο 10 ημέρες περάσαμε και τα δαχτυλίδια μας τα οποία οι γονείς δέχτηκαν χωρίς κανένα θέμα!!!






Τη φωλίτσα προσπαθούσα να την ελέγχω όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερο για να μην τα ενοχλώ αλλά κάθε 2 μέρες τσέκαρα και τα δαχτυλίδια μήπως τύχει και ανέβουν ψηλά και σφηνώσουν σε κάποιο σημείο του ποδιού όπως μεγάλωνε αλλά όλα καλά!!! καθημερινά είχαν αυγοτροφή διαθέσιμοι οι γονείς οι οποίοι αμέσως μόλις την πρόσφερα ξεκινούσαν τα δρομολόγια μέσα έξω στα πεινασμένα στόματα!!!
Έτσι αισίως φτάσαμε πριν 3 ημέρες στην όμορφη στιγμή που το πτέρωμα των μικρών έδειχνε πολύ ωραίο και σχεδόν ολοκληρωμένο για αρχή με 2 άσπρα, 1 γκρί και ένα μπέζ μωράκι μέσα στη φωλιά....




και σήμερα το πρωί που βγήκα για τους βάλω λίγο αυγουλάκι βραστό βλέπω τον πρώτο και πιο ατρόμητο να κόβει βόλτες έξω...



εν αναμονή και των υπολοίπων, αν όχι σήμερα λογικά αύριο....

----------


## sakismip

Μπράβο Νεκτάριε,να τα χαίρεσε!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αχ αχ κάτι ομορφιεεες!
Σκόρδα στα μάτια μου ...
Πολύ πολύ όμορφα!  Ο Θεός να τα προσέχει ..
Αυτά είναι αποτελέσματα καταπληκτικά από ένα άτομο ακόμα πιο καταπληκτικό! 
Κ.Νεκταριε respect για άλλη μια φορά !
Πολλά μπράβο !! :Happy0065:  :Love0030:  :Happy0045:  :Party0035:  ::  :Jumping0045:

----------


## stavros46

Ωραιο φωτορεπορταζ Νεκτάριε!

Να τα χαίρεσαι, πολύ όμορφη ποικιλοχρωμία!

----------


## tuscani7

Ειναι πανεμορφα μπραβο και απο εμενα .

----------


## wild15

Mπραβο!!!Πολυ ομορφα καλη συνεχεια Νεκταριε!!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πωπω κάτι μουτράκια όλο γλύκα!!!! Μπράβο Νεκτάριε! Να τα χαίρεσαι τα ζουζουνάκια!  :Anim 19:

----------


## jk21

Να τα χαιρεσαι Νεκταριε και συ και οι γονεις τους !!!

----------


## stefos

Συγχαρητήρια νεκταριε πολύ καλη δουλειά!!

----------


## δημητρα

να τα χαιρεσαι, να ειναι γερα. καλη συνεχεια

----------


## blackmailer

σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους και συνεχίζω...όποιος ματιάζει να βγεί απο το ποστ παρακαλώ!!!

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Κουκλιάάάάάάά

----------


## amastro

Πολύ όμορφη φαμίλια. Να τα χαίρεσαι.

----------


## geo_ilion

να τα χαιρεσαι τα μικρουλια σου

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Πανέμορφα πλασματάκια. Να τα χαίρεσαι.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αχ αχ αχ ! Φέτος είναι πιο όμορφα χρώματα !!

----------


## Efthimis98

Νεκτάριε συγχαρητήρια !!  :Happy: 
Να τα χαίρεσαι και να σου ζήσουν... ποικιλία χρωμάτων βλέπω!!  ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πάντα με εντυπωσιάζει το πόσες κρυμμένες μεταλλάξεις έχουν τα ζεμπράκια!! Είναι kinder έκπληξη  :rollhappy: 

Άντε να πάρουν τα ενήλικα χρώματα να δούμε τι θα βγουν!!!

----------


## xrisam

Κουτσουνάκια όμορφα!!! ¨Οντως ωραία χρώματα!!

----------


## gordon

πανέμορφα να τα χαίρεσαι !!!

----------


## blackmailer

ναι όντως η ποικιλία με εξέπληξε κι εμένα!!! ήδη έχω παραγγελία απο τη μάνα μου το μπεζάκι είναι δικό της και δεν φεύγει με τίποτα!! χαχα...ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά...

----------


## blackmailer

Καλημέρα σε όλους, σήμερα που έφτιαχνα τα πουλάκια το πρωί ανοίγω τη φωλιά να δω μήπως έχουμε καμιά εξέλιξη...και τσουπ!!! 1 αυγουλάκι...άντε καλη μας συνέχεια!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## blackmailer

Καλό μήνα σε όλους!!! 3 τα αυγουλάκια μας σήμερα και σκέφτομαι να βάλω το χώρισμα μεταξύ πρώτης γέννας και ζευγαριού ώστε εάν χρειαστεί να ταίστούν απο τα κάγκελα!! όμως επειδή δεν έχει ξανατύχει να το κάνω σκέφτομαι μήπως υπάρξει κάνα θέμα και αύριο που θα λείπω όλη μέρα μείνουν ατάιστα!!! βέβαια τώρα αυγό βραστό μόνα τους και αυγοτροφή και ταμπί κεχρί τα νεαρά...αλλά μια φοβία την έχω!! βασικά θέλω να βάλω χώρισμα γιατί νομίζω ο μπαμπάς τα ψιλοτσιμπάει και τους βγάζει φτεράκια για να βάζει στη φωλιά...

----------


## jk21

Νεκταριε να το δοκιμαζες αν ησουν παρων ή το κανεις τωρα μεχρι να νυχτωσει και βλέπεις αντιδρασεις .Συχνα μικρα που τρωνε κανονικα ,έστω και αυγο αλλα ακομα και σπορους ,οταν βρεθουνε μονα τους ,δεν πανε στα καγκελα και δεν τρωνε καν μονα τους αλλα κουρνιαζουν χωρις να ξερουν τι να κανουν ,σε μια πατηθρα .Ενω συχνα εχουμε φαινομενα bulling απο αδερφια τους .Θα σου ελεγα μεχρι να γυρισεις να μην κανεις κατι αλλα να βαλεις διαθεσιμο μπολικο υλικο φωλιας και κυριως βαμβακι .Τα φτερακια και να μαδηθουν ,θα ξαναβγουν .Ειναι κατι που συμβαινει και σε δικα μου και συντομα ειναι ολα οκ .Το προβλημα ειναι οταν υπαρχει επιθεση με εντονα τσιμπηματα απο γονεις σε μικρα

----------


## blackmailer

σκέφτηκα ακόμα και να πάρω τα αυγά που έχουν γεννηθεί αλλά επειδή σχεδόν τρώνε μόνα τους και δεν εμφανίζονται έντονα σημάδια κακοποίησης στη συμπεριφορά του αρσενικού μιας και τα μικρά ούτε καν πλησιάζουν πλέον τη φωλιά, δεν τα πήρα! κι εγώ σκέφτομαι να τα αφήσω ως έχουν και το πολύ πολύ να χάσουν μερικά φτεράκια που όπως πολύ σωστά λες βγαίνουν πολύ γρήγορα πάλι...το να βάλω υλικό φωλιάς δεν νομίζω να είναι καλή λύση αφού τα ήδη υπάρχοντα 3 αυγά θα σκεπαστούν!!! οπότε μένουν ως έχουν και βλέπουμε απο Κυριακή πάλι τι και πως...



Edit: Επίσης για επόμενες φορές πότε θα έπρεπε να βάλω χώρισμα ώστε να μάθουν σίγουρα να πηγαίνουν να ζητάνε φαγητό απο τα κάγκελα??

----------

